# Need transmission



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

We are still piecing back together thumper's truck.

1989 Chevy S10
2.5 L 
5 speed standard

come to find out the transmission was bad all along. So..we need a transmission, rebuilt hopefully from a reputable company.

any ideas on where to start looking? TIA


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Being an '89 you would be able to find some good used ones at the wreckers and if you are handy, rebuilding a standard transmission is a fairly easy process compared with doing the work on an automatic.

There are lots of videos on YouTube on rebuilding standard transmissions and following the books (manuals) is also fairly easy to do.

A good local transmission shop shouldn't charge too much for rebuilding a standard transmission - as long as you _only_ bring the transmission to them outside of the vehicle.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I will keep an eye out.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I would just look for one at the wreckers, before you buy make sure to drain the oil to check for filings, silver oil is a no go.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Freyadog said:


> We are still piecing back together thumper's truck.
> 
> 1989 Chevy S10
> 2.5 L
> ...


I just replace mine on my astro van, local shop excellent reputation but too far from you....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHEVROLET-S...Parts_Accessories&hash=item20e51d0b23&vxp=mtr


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Used parts locator folks.*

http://www.car-part.com/

http://www.partrequest.com/

http://www.used-auto-parts-locator.com/

http://autosalvagelocator.com/

Hope this can help anybody out there.:beercheer:


----------

